# After 5 years of DirecTV, I canceled this morning!



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

A loyal D* customer since 2003, subscribing to full HD programming and all the premium channels. I have an HR20, HR21, and a Tivo HD unit. 

On my HR21 (main living room unit)
In the past few weeks, the audio problems that I have, they said they are aware of it, there is no fix at this time, or they told me the April 3rd sw update should have fixed it.. either way, nothing they can do for me.

IN the past week, shows I have attempted to record shows, that when I play back, it simply goes directly to "Do you want to delete", meaning it didn't record anything.

In the past few days, I get an error 711, searching for satellite on multiple stations. After calling technical support, they told me a tech would call me, back, but no call. 

After several full resets (losing all my program scheduling), and too much time on the phone with incompetent technicians... one of whom actually told me, the cable behind my receiver could be corroded... I have given up. 

Last night I attempted to go through the process of getting to the service protection plan team, and I am not exaggerating, I was disconnected 6 times, and again this morning one time. 

I called Dish TV, and they're coming out Tuesday, and luckily I have no commitment to DirecTV on my plan. I look forward to returning the 2 leased systems and ebay'ing the Tivo HD unit.

I have had little luck with the beta VOD, and the PC connectivity using my Linsksys ethernet adapter... either way, it wasn't worth the buggy DVR. 

Dish network, for the same programming, and SIRIUS (instead of XM), says I'll once again have my dual live buffer, and I'll be paying about $35 less, after taxes. 

Anyone have thoughts, that I may be going down a bad path?? I have had my HR21 for over 6 months, and it's just gotten worse and worse!!!

-Former DirecTV customer, new Dish Subscriber!!! :nono2:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Go and I hope you have better luck. Dish makes good stuff. Be happy. You need to enjoy your entertainment.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

circadianswing said:


> ...
> Anyone have thoughts, that I may be going down a bad path?? I have had my HR21 for over 6 months, and it's just gotten worse and worse!!!
> 
> -Former DirecTV customer, new Dish Subscriber!!! :nono2:


Of course many of us here will think you're going down the wrong path. Hopefully you've carefully researched Dish's pros & cons and will be happy with your decision. Good luck.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

This is like a Ford versus Chevy debate. Both suck, and people constantly flip-flop back and forth. It used to be you could buy a Toyota, but even they have Americanized themselves in regards to quality.

Just like you're not going to win with any of your car choices, you certainly aren't going to win with any of your TV programming choices.

Welcome to the modern business world, where quality is a liability.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Too late now to convince you otherwise. Must not be an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber. Good luck.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

This is why I always say go with a local retailer. Any problems I have I call them up and they come out the same day, no charge and no questions asked. Can't trust the HSP for anything. If you leave I think you'll regret it, but you have to do what you have to do. Good luck..


----------



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

RD in Fla said:


> Too late now to convince you otherwise. Must not be an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber. Good luck.


I am not an NFL or other Sport ticket subscriber; however, I agree with a previous post, that choices are limited, and these monolithic businessses are probably no better than one another. I can only hope I made the right decision. My frustration with D* is something has happened only in the last 2 years. It's almost as if they hired all the out of work cable service represntatives!

I just want my dual live buffer back, and to not have to suffer, by losing HD local programming for which I pay (HR10-250). OH, and it would be nice to have a signal so I can watch the tv!


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

If you've had your HR21 for only six months, you likely have 18 months left on your 24 month programming commitment for lease of an HD DVR. They may want to charge you a prorated fee of about $360 for early cancellation ($20/month for 18 months). Your decision could be an expensive one. Good luck.


----------



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

bobshults said:


> If you've had your HR21 for only six months, you likely have 18 months left on your 24 month programming commitment for lease of an HD DVR. They may want to charge you a prorated fee of about $360 for early cancellation ($20/month for 18 months). Your decision could be an expensive one. Good luck.


I got the guy's badge numer, and the call monitoring Log ID# from my cancellation conversation. He assured me I was under no such financial committment in anyway. Of course, that will only get me so far! I am aware they will use every trick in the book (the same book health insurance companies use) to find a way to extract money from me. They are sending return kit's on both boxes, and if they do try to charge me, I have no problem filing suit in local small claims. I also pay using my american express card, and I can dispute charges through them as well.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I feel your pain. I have been a loyal D* customer for over 11 years. I was actually very very happy with the HR10-250. The debacle associated with being forced to tne receivers for the MPEG4 upgrades has made things very very unstable over the last 6 months. Just too much quirkiness going on - "electronic stutter/drop outs" on LILs/MPEG4s, HR20 recording issues, 721 service issues, etc...

My 2 year committment is over in 1.5 years. I will be reassessing the situation and make a plan to stay or switch when that time comes. It will all depend on whether D* can get their act together by then.


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

circadianswing said:


> Dish network, for the same programming, and SIRIUS (instead of XM),
> -Former DirecTV customer, new Dish Subscriber!!! :nono2:


Seems to me that I saw something that sirus and xm were merging?
Am I correct?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Circa,

Document the FEDex return shipping number so you can track it or provide if they don't get the receivers back.

Good luck on the other side.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

ivoaraujo said:


> Seems to me that I saw something that sirus and xm were merging?
> Am I correct?


Yes, but let's not derail this thread please.

:backtotop


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I see posts like this one, and forgive me man, I feel your pain, but I wonder should continuing subscribers start their own threads?

*DirecTV Subscriber for X years: Happily Continuing Service...* :scratch:


----------



## Capt'n (Aug 23, 2007)

If your not sure you really want to switch and if you can hold off the Dish install, you probably will get a call from Directv asking you to stay. You can probably get everything you want with that call. If it were me, I would wait for the call and suck everything I could out of them to stay.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mmmmmm Buh bye now.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it's a better jump than a move to a cable company. At least it's still support of the sat companies.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

You are making a great move if you are not a sports fan. Now that they've added USAHD, I will probably head back there as well when my D* contract expires. They are just so much cheaper than D*, if you only watch HD, and go with their HD only plan. It's almost half the price of D*.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, you've come to a great forum to gather information on what both Dish and DirecTV offer in terms of programming and hardware. After spending some time here and carefully thinking about your viewing habits and preferences, you'll figure out whether one or the other is the right choice for you. 

This is also a great forum for seeking help in fixing the very problems you describe that you have encountered. If you decide to stay with DirecTV or decide to come back after trying Dish, post your issues here and the great group of folks here will readily assist you to troubleshoot your problems. It's unfortunate you encountered the problems you did but the good news is that they can be solved.


----------



## seajohn (Aug 12, 2007)

heisman said:


> You are making a great move if you are not a sports fan. Now that they've added USAHD, I will probably head back there as well when my D* contract expires. They are just so much cheaper than D*, if you only watch HD, and go with their HD only plan. It's almost half the price of D*.


Don't you have to have one of their SD packages? Their website says "DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America's Top 100, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak."


----------



## Dwrecked (Mar 2, 2007)

You didn't say if you have had any service calls. If not, after 5 years I would say that D* deserves a chance to remedy the problem you're experiencing.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

seajohn said:


> Don't you have to have one of their SD packages? Their website says "DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America's Top 100, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak."


It's buried in the HD section, but it looks like they still offer the 'HD only' package for $30/month.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

circadianswing said:


> Dish network, for the same programming, and SIRIUS (instead of XM), says I'll once again have my dual live buffer, and I'll be paying about $35 less, after taxes.
> 
> -Former DirecTV customer, new Dish Subscriber!!! :nono2:


Do you know which receivers you are getting, and do you understand the functionality and requirements? We've found a lot of DirecTV to Dish customers don't understand the differences, or the fact that you get charged for any dual-tuner receivers that aren't continuously plugged into the phone. Just make sure you know exactly what you are ordering.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

jrinck said:


> This is like a Ford versus Chevy debate. Both suck, and people constantly flip-flop back and forth. It used to be you could buy a Toyota, but even they have Americanized themselves in regards to quality.
> 
> Just like you're not going to win with any of your car choices, you certainly aren't going to win with any of your TV programming choices.
> 
> Welcome to the modern business world, where quality is a liability.


Mmmm, don't know about you, but I feel like I am with the Cadillac of providers, and they have treated me very well. :lol:


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

My guess is that the OP will be back with DirecTV after he does his research. You don't have to follow these forums long to spot the trend of folks who switch from DircTV to Dish and come back to DirecTV ASAP. Not to mention the droves of folks switching from Dish to DirecTV. The grass is not greener and they find out Dish's claims about the capability of equipment are misleading or misunderstood, the HD channels are way behind and will be for a long time given the satellite failure recently, and Dish has many hidden charges that eat up any anticipated savings.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

seajohn said:


> Don't you have to have one of their SD packages? Their website says "DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America's Top 100, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak."


No, they have an HD only package which is only $29.99 a month. That package has more HD content than any non-premium D* package, which would cost you twice as much. So, if you are not a sports fan who also likes to save money, and you like superior equipment, E* is the place for you.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a overreacting clown move, my dad is probably the same age, he's 56 and just overreacts and will cancel everything at the drop of a hat


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> Just a overreacting clown move, my dad is probably the same age, he's 56 and just overreacts and will cancel everything at the drop of a hat


I was waiting to see how long it would take until until someone bashed the OP. Everyone was actually descent up to this point.

BRAVO to you sir, the first to go into the gutter!


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

My guess is (other than the buggyness in the dvr) that your other problems are a simple fix somewhere in the cabling. Knowing installers the way i do, Dish will come to hook you up and use your current wiring and diplex out to your slave rooms from your dual room tuners, and if it is a problem with cabling you will have the same problems with their setup too.

Everyone sometime in their live has choices to make some choices are good some choices are bad, I hope you have made a good choice to you.

P.S. just because you switched doesn't mean you can't visit this side of the forums, stick around and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, let's play nice. There are competing services in many areas and people come and go based on their needs and personal situations. I'd hope that we keep this civil and stay away from the cheap shots.

Thank You.


----------



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

IIP said:


> Do you know which receivers you are getting, and do you understand the functionality and requirements? We've found a lot of DirecTV to Dish customers don't understand the differences, or the fact that you get charged for any dual-tuner receivers that aren't continuously plugged into the phone. Just make sure you know exactly what you are ordering.


The Dish Sales guy out of New Jersey went over exactly what my charges were, basically after taxes, for 2 dual tuner DVR's (VIP222 - in master bedroom, VIP722 in den) both extend service to my kitchen and a guest room. It came out to approx $124/mo which included all taxes; that includes all HD programming (and the HD Movie Net that D* dropped from standard HD package), and America's top pack, which is basically all the premium channels. He mentioned they just don't have the LOGO channel, and from what I found out, I don't need it! :eek2:

Both my new receivers have phone cable access, and I'm hoping I don't see any other hidden charges, but I'll keep my direcTV bretheren informed as to how things progress. I'll also get a promotional $120 total off over 3 months.

As for DirecTV, the retention dept. did email me a special 800 number to call with a 4 digit PIN. I called the number, and the guy didn't make much of an effort to keep me; therefore, I just confirmed the fact that I owe absolutely no money on the 2 leased units, nor do I have any further contractual obligations. I guess it's a good time to at least take a shot at a new service, and I'm happy to hear dish is opening up a state side call center.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I wonder how you got out of not having to pay an EFT.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

circadianswing said:


> The Dish Sales guy out of New Jersey went over exactly what my charges were, basically after taxes, for 2 dual tuner DVR's (VIP222 - in master bedroom, VIP722 in den) both extend service to my kitchen and a guest room. It came out to approx $124/mo which included all taxes; that includes all HD programming (and the HD Movie Net that D* dropped from standard HD package), and America's top pack, which is basically all the premium channels. He mentioned they just don't have the LOGO channel, and from what I found out, I don't need it! :eek2:
> 
> Both my new receivers have phone cable access, and I'm hoping I don't see any other hidden charges, but I'll keep my direcTV bretheren informed as to how things progress. I'll also get a promotional $120 total off over 3 months.
> 
> As for DirecTV, the retention dept. did email me a special 800 number to call with a 4 digit PIN. I called the number, and the guy didn't make much of an effort to keep me; therefore, I just confirmed the fact that I owe absolutely no money on the 2 leased units, nor do I have any further contractual obligations. I guess it's a good time to at least take a shot at a new service, and I'm happy to hear dish is opening up a state side call center.


Did he mention the impending injunction on many of Dish DVRs? I don't have all the DVR numbers at hand but Tivo has won damages and a injunction and it's getting ugly. Dish only has the Fed Supreme court to appeal to and that's it. Chances are Dish just writes a very big check and has to continue to do so for some time, but Charley the CEO of Dish is nuts IMHO. He's let CNN and other channels go off the air before and who knows it could happen with the DVRs. I know many will bring up the 722 isn't listed in that case but Tivo might seek a updated list of DVRs to be shut off. I admit I don't know the law on how that all would happen, but the tivo case is at the point potential subs might want to pay attention to it.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I wonder how you got out of not having to pay an EFT.


My guess is that the newest one was a replacement under the protection plan. If not, he got lucky somehow.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

> I'll also get a promotional $120 total off over 3 months.


I think it is $40.00 in months 3, 9 and 24 or something like that. I have worked alot with the 722 and i really like it, wish Directv had one like it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

circadianswing,

I hope the switch works out well for you (and I'm not saying that with a sarcastic "you're going to regret it" tone at all - I sincerely hope everything goes well!).

For others who seem to be having the same troubles and likewise can't seem to find help with DirecTV CSRs, I hope that you will take advantage of the helpfulness and knowledge of people on this forum and post your problems here and see if we can help you solve them before it comes to you having to leave. It just may be worth a shot. And for technical/equipment issues, I may even suggest posting here before calling DirecTV. Sometimes thats an easier, more efficient avenue.



.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I check DISH every couple of years - have done so for the fourteen years I've been a DirecTV subscriber. Excepting the _short_ spell of an HD-lag which didn't concern me much - I've always experienced D* always coming through with whatever they promised. I never found any advantage in hardware or content to motivate switching. Still don't.

They promised more HD - and delivered once again.

I've been through all the hardware upgrades - which includes giving away my HR10 when I realized the HR20 was delivering more and better.

The few times I've experienced glitches comparable to the OP, they always turned out to be hardware problems which I either fixed myself - or they were sorted by D*.

So - being both a cynic and an optimist, all I have to say is "Bye".


----------



## bstntech (Oct 1, 2007)

_This is why I always say go with a local retailer. Any problems I have I call them up and they come out the same day, no charge and no questions asked. Can't trust the HSP for anything. If you leave I think you'll regret it, but you have to do what you have to do. Good luck_

Do not blame the HSPs on this problem, we can only do what Management tells us to do and we have no control over the software issues, we have no control over what receivers we get to install and we are doing the best we can to make all the customers happy, but there are some that give the HSP installers a bad rep and just remember that most of us are out there doing the best we can to make you all happy


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

I had dish for 19 months and had very few problems and i was happy. I just got DTV installed yesturday due to more HD channels plus with all the current promotions (AAA/$18 off for a year/ friend referral) I will be paying like $39 for 5 months, $49 from month 6-12 and $67 from month 12-24 and i got showtime free for 15 months. I was paying $78 for dish and i had the free skinomax deal.

So far i feel i did like the vip622 better than the hr21. The hr21 is slow sometimes, and even slower other times. Also maybe im just used to dish's system,it seems more user friendly but we will see.


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

I almost did the same thing not too long ago.
I'm glad I didn't have to. My problems were only alignment issues.
Good luck and I hope Dish can make you happy!
Nolanski...departing the fix.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

You might want to hold off to see what happens to their DVRs. The 30 day clock to turn them off started on 4-18-2008.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Each person needs to evaluate the options they have and select the one that best serves their individual needs. For some that is DirecTV, for some that is Dish Network, for some that is cable, for some that is an OTA antenna, and for a rare few, that is no TV at all.

Whatever works for you is what is the right choice, for you. Enjoy.

Carl


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

circadianswing said:


> I got the guy's badge numer, and the call monitoring Log ID# from my cancellation conversation. He assured me I was under no such financial committment in anyway. Of course, that will only get me so far! I am aware they will use every trick in the book (the same book health insurance companies use) to find a way to extract money from me. They are sending return kit's on both boxes, and if they do try to charge me, I have no problem filing suit in local small claims. I also pay using my american express card, and I can dispute charges through them as well.


Unless you own your dish, don't forget to climb up there and remove the LNB(s) to send back. I know that they tell you to leave the dish, but they DO want the LNBs back. They usually forget to tell you that little tidbit, and charge you when they don't get it back.

In my case, Dish tried to charge me even when I did send it back. I did the opposite of you, and went from Dish to DTV. The grass is ALWAYS greener...

Good luck.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Because you are only 1/4 of the way through your programming committment, this seems like a bad move to me.

I would insist that Directv come out and fix the problem. If they can't fix the problem in a reasonable time (one phone isn't it), you have a potential basis for getting out of the committment.

What if the Dish equipment has a bad install? Would you go to cable after this and pay a Dish penalty?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I wonder how you got out of not having to pay an EFT.


I believe the OP lives in Los Angeles. DirecTV had been very aggressive in trying to get people who get the LA HD locals to switch to MPEG 4 equipment-to the point of doing the swap with no commitment. However, I believe that has ended now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

greenie95125 said:


> Unless you own your dish, don't forget to climb up there and remove the LNB(s) to send back. I know that they tell you to leave the dish, but they DO want the LNBs back. They usually forget to tell you that little tidbit, and charge you when they don't get it back.
> 
> Good luck.


Ah, when did that start... Never heard that before from Directv. They would prefer it get left complete, so if your moving and someone else moves in all they have to do is plug in. I've never heard anything about sending back LNB's...


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I would seriously doubt 35 dollar discount you are getting from Dish Network. For the first 3 month maybe. It will go up after that.


----------



## ilovedirectv (Apr 21, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Ah, when did that start... Never heard that before from Directv. They would prefer it get left complete, so if your moving and someone else moves in all they have to do is plug in. I've never heard anything about sending back LNB's...


Directv does not ask for the lnb's or dishes back only DishNetwork asks for the LNB's. I know this from experience. I am in collections with DishNetwork for not returning them because they FAILED to tell me to do so. I now have Directv and couldn't be happier!


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

greenie95125 said:


> Unless you own your dish, don't forget to climb up there and remove the LNB(s) to send back. I know that they tell you to leave the dish, but they DO want the LNBs back. They usually forget to tell you that little tidbit, and charge you when they don't get it back.
> 
> In my case, Dish tried to charge me even when I did send it back. I did the opposite of you, and went from Dish to DTV. The grass is ALWAYS greener...
> 
> Good luck.





inkahauts said:


> Ah, when did that start... Never heard that before from Directv. They would prefer it get left complete, so if your moving and someone else moves in all they have to do is plug in. I've never heard anything about sending back LNB's...





ilovedirectv said:


> Directv does not ask for the lnb's or dishes back only DishNetwork asks for the LNB's. I know this from experience. I am in collections with DishNetwork for not returning them because they FAILED to tell me to do so. I now have Directv and couldn't be happier!


As noted this is a Dish thing...and I have seen a few complaints on the forum about not being told to return them and then being charged by Dish for not returning them.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

greenie95125 said:


> Unless you own your dish, don't forget to climb up there and remove the LNB(s) to send back. I know that they tell you to leave the dish, but they DO want the LNBs back. They usually forget to tell you that little tidbit, and charge you when they don't get it back.
> 
> In my case, Dish tried to charge me even when I did send it back. I did the opposite of you, and went from Dish to DTV. The grass is ALWAYS greener...
> 
> Good luck.


My DTV installer was nice enough to take down dish's dish for me since im not one for heights. He did get to reuse the dual rg6 cable already ran because of that and he only had to run 1 more cable. I did make things easier for him by running a second rg6 from my home run box to my upstairs tv for the DVR plus i was outside helping where i could, so ymmv. I figured ill just leave the mount up there just in case i go back to dish in a few years.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish the original poster well, and remember, if you have Dish issues, we have forums for those too.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

RD in Fla said:


> Too late now to convince you otherwise. Must not be an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber. Good luck.


If it were not for the NFLST I would be with Dish also. I like there DVR.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Go and I hope you have better luck. Dish makes good stuff. Be happy. You need to enjoy your entertainment.


Off topic, but I have to ask; where are you getting those avatar pictures?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

reh523 said:


> If it were not for the NFLST I would be with Dish also. I like there DVR.


Not this guy. Dish doesn't offer our locals in HD and I don't think they will anytime soon.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

circadianswing said:


> I just want my dual live buffer back, and to not have to suffer, by losing HD local programming for which I pay (HR10-250). OH, and it would be nice to have a signal so I can watch the tv!


Does the 622 have dual live buffers? I thought that it had 2 tuners. 1 HD for the HD tv and 1 SD for the 2nd tv. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

davidrumm said:


> Does the 622 have dual live buffers? I thought that it had 2 tuners. 1 HD for the HD tv and 1 SD for the 2nd tv. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


It has 3 tuners, 2 sat, and 1 ota, all of them capable of HD on the first TV. It can output to a 2nd TV in SD only (it down converts HD recordings to the 2nd set.) It does have dual buffers.


----------



## circadianswing (Feb 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wish the original poster well, and remember, if you have Dish issues, we have forums for those too.


The dish network installers were supposed to come tomorrow morning; however, so many friends with d* have provided me horror stories, I went back to check on what exactly I was getting. After calling Sales, and then Customer Service, I ended up in the cancellations dept. speaking to a very nice woman who was stunned by what I told her I was supposed to get!

When I originally spoke with E* sales, they said I was getting 2 HD DVR units, that were both capable of recording 2 different shows, AND providing a secondary TV with an SD stream on any channel.

FALSE - the 722 unit is only dual tuner, thus I would be stuck with one tuner while the other was allocated to the secondary tv.

FALSE - They were only providing one HD DVR, and the other was an HD Dual tuner receiver, which doesn't make much sense, as the sales person said it was only capacity that was different... so I'm going to call this one FLAT OUT LIE!

When I originally spoke with E* sales, they said I was getting all my local channels in HD. FALSE - In Los Angeles, both channel 5 & 9 are not available. When I mentioned an OTA HD Antenna, she said they could add that to work order... so that could have worked.

She was nice enough to offer a $10 credit for the next 12 months, but I realized, before I was even a customer I was misled, and thats putting it nicely.

For now, I called back D* and my pidly $35 credit and a tech service call (finally), was enough to win me back... what's the old saying? I know this D*vil!

Thank you to all my D* Bretheren for your comments; however, I'm not jumping ship!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I had the same situation with Dish people. Promised 2 tuner 100 hour "PVR" back in the day when it was top of the line receiver. "Installer" showed up with a refurbished 1 tuner 30 hour recorder. Customer service explained that installer had the right thing, advanced PVR would cost 200+ bucks. My wife got on the phone with cust retention but got nowhere. I think they just hang up on her.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

circadianswing said:


> The dish network installers were supposed to come tomorrow morning; however, so many friends with d* have provided me horror stories, I went back to check on what exactly I was getting. After calling Sales, and then Customer Service, I ended up in the cancellations dept. speaking to a very nice woman who was stunned by what I told her I was supposed to get!
> 
> When I originally spoke with E* sales, they said I was getting 2 HD DVR units, that were both capable of recording 2 different shows, AND providing a secondary TV with an SD stream on any channel.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Now aren't you glad you took some time to think about it?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

circadianswing said:


> For now, I called back D* and my pidly $35 credit and a tech service call (finally), was enough to win me back... what's the old saying? I know this D*vil!
> 
> Thank you to all my D* Bretheren for your comments; however, I'm not jumping ship!


I hope the tech call solved the problems you were having. If not, give the folks here a shot at helping and I will bet you won't be disappointed.

I'd be lying if I said a part of me didn't think "whoohoo!" when I read your post. I'm sorry about you getting swerved, but I do think DirecTV does have a lot to offer.

Welcome back, sir! :welcome_s


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Most likely a line of sight or cabling issue,Get it fixed and all will work the way it should.

Moving over to dish now would be a step in the wrong direction if you like lots of HD.


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

I had ordered Dish too, but they also lied to me about what they were giving me, and so I cancelled.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

circadianswing said:


> The dish network installers were supposed to come tomorrow morning; however, so many friends with d* have provided me horror stories, I went back to check on what exactly I was getting. After calling Sales, and then Customer Service, I ended up in the cancellations dept. speaking to a very nice woman who was stunned by what I told her I was supposed to get!
> 
> When I originally spoke with E* sales, they said I was getting 2 HD DVR units, that were both capable of recording 2 different shows, AND providing a secondary TV with an SD stream on any channel.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you got answers to your questions to make you comfortable with your decisions.

You should consider outlining (in a new thread) all the problems you are encountering with detailed info about your system setup including transponder signal strengths and I suspect the many good folks on this forum will help you identify the problem and point out possible solutions. Even though you have a tech coming, this info could be helpful to guide him in certain directions to get it solved on the first visit or at least to know what he is telling you is not correct information.


----------

